# Best final sprits spray detailer for BLING?



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

I have always used Megs QD for claying and drying but I want to buy some posh stuff that i can use sparingly for that final sprits to remove missed wax rededue etc 

what gives the best shine??

Thanks,


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lots to pick from tbh it's down to personal preference. I use serious perfomance show detailer to good effect


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

I suppose a nice smell and fancy bottle would be a plus also when you show the 'customer' his detailed car whilst spritsing and polishing 

it may make it that much easier for them to hand over the cash too lol


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

As Kev says, plenty of choice out there. I'm personally a big fan of Duragloss Fast Clean and Shine - certainly one of the nicest smells and gives a super slick finish :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Zaino Z8
CG Extreme Synthetic Detailer


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Zaino Z8 for me.
Whilst technically a spray sealant, most use it as a QD

Smells like lemonade too


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This is very underrated http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-sprays/sonus-carnauba-spritz/prod_74.html


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Red mist for me becuse its the only one i have used. good to work with. nice streak free shine  
but think zaino z8 is suposed to be good. thats my next purchuse anyway


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Finish Kare #425 or Optimum Instant detailer are both awesome!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

RedMist
Swissvax nano
or

CG Clear Seal Gloss Enhancer & Protectant Detailer....


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Britemax.

Excellent stuff.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

megs last touch does the trick for me


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Another vote for the Serious Performance Show Detailer it's good stuff and gives a lovely glossy finish


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Z6 wins quick detailing duties and field glaze for top ups here, I still keep 2 bottles of red mist just in case though (one in the car in a swissvax bag cos I'm sad)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Z6 wins quick detailing duties and field glaze for top ups here, I still keep 2 bottles of red mist just in case though (one in the car in a swissvax bag cos I'm sad)


posh g*t 
suits you sir, etc


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> posh g*t
> suits you sir, etc


I got emergency panel pot of a pro wax in there too just in case you know! And another swissvax bag with spare microfibres under the seat


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I got emergency panel pot of a pro wax in there too just in case you know! And another swissvax bag with spare microfibres under the seat


smart cars are known for having lots of cubby holes aren't they?  best fill them with something..


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Zaino Z8
> CG Extreme Synthetic Detailer


Two very good choices IMHO


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> smart cars are known for having lots of cubby holes aren't they?  best fill them with something..


Good thing he got panel pots, anything bigger and he would have to strap it to the roof.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

OP: if you are looking for quick detailer type products, my two favorites are Gloss It Gloss Enhancer (very underrated) or Finish Kare FK425. Both are idiot proof and do not care about being over applied or the environment and leave a fantastic finish. Gloss Enhancer is more of my go-to QD as it has great cleaning ability as well, but FK425 has little cleaning power but leaves a great finish and is nice to clean up any last remnants of wax for your final wipedown.

My favorite spray protection product is Duragloss Aquawax. It is silly easy to use and 4-6 weeks of protection on its own whilst leaving a slick layer of protection and looking great.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

None really, if you can't get the finish from the LSP then no extra spray products will add to the finish. Check out the Studio and we are not spraying all sorts of stuff over the cars, just the LSP and job done. Seems a complete waste of money to me.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> None really, if you can't get the finish from the LSP then no extra spray products will add to the finish. Check out the Studio and we are not spraying all sorts of stuff over the cars, just the LSP and job done. Seems a complete waste of money to me.


 I agree, however after a wash Z8 delivers superb results.


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

SMARTDETAIL

It leaves a great slick glass shine over Colly 476s.

Very Easy to use

Bottle Lasts Ages

Smells Nice To


----------



## dodgercannon (Apr 4, 2010)

Might sound strange but I find demon shine, neat, in a bottle gives a better shine than my CG Synthetic detailer... £5 for 5l can't be bad!


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who contributed to the thread - a few products are re occuring so i'll short list and get something ordered soon. Wont get here for saturday for the show car i'm doing so i'll have to stick to good old last touch for then


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

I have put all of your recomendations (in no order) on 1 post to make it easier for readers. A few names crop up more than once so its decision time. Might buy a few different ones to try


Duragloss Fast Clean and Shine
Zaino Z8
CG Extreme Synthetic Detailer
Zaino Z8 
Sonus Carnauba Spritz
Red mist
Finish Kare #425
Optimum Instant detailer
RedMist
Swissvax nano
CG Clear Seal Gloss Enhancer & Protectant Detailer
Britemax
megs last touch
Serious Performance Show Detailer
Z-6 Ultra Clean Gloss Enhancer Spray
red mist
Zaino Z8
CG Extreme Synthetic Detailer
Gloss It Gloss Enhancer
Finish Kare FK425
Duragloss Aqua wax (protect)
Zaino Z8
SMARTDETAIL
demon shine

Hope this help others - it has helped me :thumb:


----------



## BRABUS R230 (Apr 30, 2010)

dodgercannon said:


> Might sound strange but I find demon shine, neat, in a bottle gives a better shine than my CG Synthetic detailer... £5 for 5l can't be bad!


I second that, Demon Shine works wonders for me, I have tried several others but I always come back to Demon Shine, it gives me a real Glossy smooth shine! Long Live Demon Shine!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

As has been said already it's all down to personal preference. 
My faves are:

Zaino Z8
Dodo Red Mist
Megs Last Touch


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

BRABUS R230 said:


> I second that, Demon Shine works wonders for me, I have tried several others but I always come back to Demon Shine, it gives me a real Glossy smooth shine! Long Live Demon Shine!


Any advances on demon shine? Is it worth a punt for the money?


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Another :thumb: for Demon Shine.

If you check out the search section for it, there are lots of posts on dilution, application etc. but at the price, you can't go wrong..... :wave:


----------



## dodgercannon (Apr 4, 2010)

Asda have it on offer for 2 2.5l bottles for £5.... I use it undiluted in an old megs quick detailer bottle... Works great as a shine spray once the car is clean
and works ace as a clay lube, just makes your hand pink but washes out.

Was designed as a rinse shine aid and still gives a good shine when used like it should be but a better shine undiluted... I also feel it adds a bit of protection too.

Try it, for £5 you can't go wrong


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Z8 is awesome gives such a slick wet finish, I find it's better suited to darker cars, 
I also love red mist tropical.


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

How does demon shine fair when used over a nice nuba wax as opposed to just a quick wash?? Thanks,


----------



## dodgercannon (Apr 4, 2010)

I've used it over AG HD... Which I think is a hybrid... And gives that extra bling that these expensive detailers claim to give.


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm off to Asda after work!! :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Finish Kare #425 or Optimum Instant detailer are both awesome!


I second on this post.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Porta said:


> I second on this post.


Theyre very similar i think.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

FK 425 I has always returned to but since trying SP Show Detailer its always the one I put my hand in the bag for now.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Please excuse my stupidity, but I am! How do you use these as drying aids?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

FK 425 and SPs Show Detailer V2 are both extremely good.

Check out the reviews of the SP stuff on here :thumb:


----------



## dodgercannon (Apr 4, 2010)

AJA_528i said:


> I'm off to Asda after work!! :thumb:


Let us know what you think dude....

Sort yourself out a nice spritz bottle too from your collection... everyones got some lying round


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

dodgercannon said:


> Let us know what you think dude....
> 
> Sort yourself out a nice spritz bottle too from your collection... everyones got some lying round


Its in hand mate - bought 4 matching bottles the other day and got one loaded up. Selling a car tomorrow so i'll give it a bash and let you know


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

jenks said:


> Please excuse my stupidity, but I am! How do you use these as drying aids?


spray on the wet car just before you dry mate.

iv only used deamon shine at a dilution of 10.1 and got good results everytime


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

We all have our favourite QD's for our own reasons I guess.

Having tried a few, my favourite is Clearkote Quikshine. Why?....because in my opinion it is one of the few QD's which adds gloss without changing the looks of the wax underneath. No point paying for an expensive wax to then change the looks it provides with a five quid QD!

My second favourite QD is FK425. However, it seems to leave behind a very glossy finish but somehow changes the original look of the wax underneath - giving a kind of 'coated in acrylic / boiled sweet' look.
Now this is not a bad thing; on my work car / daily driver, the LSP is Collinite (476 or sometimes 845) and to use FK425 QD on top of this improves the finish in my opinion.

However, my weekend /occasional use car has Dodo SN or Swissvax BOS as the LSP and I find that Clearkot Quikshine is the better QD for this as it doesn't seem to alter the 'look' of the wax aside from adding a bit of freshening bling.

It depends what you want...if you really like the look your favourite wax provides then my recommendation would be Clearkote Quikshine. If you feel the finish / looks provided by your wax of choice can be improved then choose a QD that appears to have the ability to 'change' the look.

As we know, many sealants provide a glassy / more reflective look (AG EGP a classic example) and some waxes (particularly 'nuba ones) create a wetter / deeper look. In my opinion there are QD's which can help create a wetter look when used over sealants.

I don't think choosing a QD is quite as simple as asking for recommendations unfortunately without knowing a bit more about what your LSP is and what you want t achieve.

I should additionally add that some QD's are also anti - static which is great for the warmer / dustier months and some QD's also repel rain / dirt better than others.

Just my two penneth!


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Have Raceglaze's Clearmist Detailer and Poorboy's QD+ been mentioned yet? 

My preference goes to those two for adding that bit 'more' than a normal detailing spray.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I love this stuff, I tried Meg's and the Dodo Red Mist and didnt really like them, so I now stick with this
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-sprays/victoria-wax-quick-detail/prod_284.html


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

wadoryu said:


> spray on the wet car just before you dry mate.
> 
> iv only used deamon shine at a dilution of 10.1 and got good results everytime


Just finished the Freelander as it goes to a new home today (I'm in my 205 GTi again whoopee!!)

Diluted 1:1 is was great - just sprayed it on and wiped off and it left a lovely shine. As far as beading and longevity I'll never know as it's going but the stuff seemed impressive especially for the price.

But refering to the OP i would like to find something that will enhanse gloss on a full on detail without compromising the wax finish so i'll haver to do some more tests till I risk it with DS


----------

